# Mesquite Burl Slabs in Flitch



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Not THAT…is stunning wood!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Any plans yet? I love working with flitches when I can, but they are hard to find in my area. I am a bit jealous.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

I plan to pay some bills with it. $12 per bdft. There in slab form 8/4. Currently air drying.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope you sealed them properly. It looks like they're already checking.

Beautiful though. Love the colors.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not adept at estimating board feet yet, so what would one of the larger slabs run total?


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, I didn't think mesquite got that big! Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

so what would one of the larger slabs run total? - *Brian*

I'm guessing:

~18" wide x 2" thick by 15' long === 1.5' x 2" x 15' = 45 bd ft per big slab

Maybe 37 ft if it's 15" wide.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

I have 9 slabs in the Flitch they are around 20" wide x 14.5' Long x 8/4 Thick. I got around 48bdft in each slab. Yes they are sealed and shed drying.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Jeff,

Thanks. That sure is nice lumber. If I ever make enough to buy some nice slabs I may have to drive up to Denton to check out your stuff.


----------

